# Rsn And Nesnhd Alert!!!!! Update!!



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/060710/20060710006020.html?.v=1

*DIRECTV Expands HD Sports Programming with MLB Games from Regional Sports Networks*
*Monday July 10, 4:42 pm ET *
HD Games Now Available in 13 Major Markets 
Six More Markets to Launch in Coming Weeks

EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--July 10, 2006--DIRECTV is stacking the lineup with more HD sports programming by delivering Major League Baseball games produced in HD by regional sports networks (RSNs) in 19 major markets.
ADVERTISEMENT

DIRECTV is now broadcasting all MLB games produced in HD from the following RSNs: FSN Prime Ticket (Los Angeles Dodgers), FSN West (Los Angeles Angels), FSN Bay Area (San Francisco Giants, Oakland A's), FSN South (Atlanta Braves), FSN Houston (Astros), FSN Detroit (Tigers), FSN Florida (Marlins, Devil Rays), SportsTime Ohio (Cleveland Indians), FSN North (Minnesota Twins), FSN Northwest (Seattle Mariners), FSN Arizona (Diamondbacks), FSN Rocky Mountain (Colorado Rockies) and Turner South (Atlanta Braves).

*On July 18, HD MLB games from YES Network (Yankees) and FSN Southwest (Rangers HD games will be seen only in the Dallas DMA) will be available, as well as a continuous 24/7 HD feed from NESN HD (Red Sox). In August DIRECTV will deliver HD MLB games from SportsNet New York (Mets), as well as continuous 24/7 HD feeds from Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic HD (Orioles) and Comcast SportsNet Chicago HDTV (Cubs, White Sox).*

The RSNs' HD games will be broadcast by DIRECTV via a local market spot beam, and as a result, the RSN programming will be available only to those customers who live within the local DMA (designated market area) spot beam and the RSN team territory. The games will be available at no extra charge.

*In addition to the MLB games, DIRECTV will also carry NHL and NBA games that are televised on the RSNs when their seasons start in the fall.*

"If we hear one thing from our HD customers, it's 'give us more sports programming in HD,' and we plan to do that throughout the year, beginning with more Major League Baseball games in HD via the RSNs in several of the largest markets," said Dan Fawcett, executive vice president, Programming Acquisition, DIRECTV, Inc. "With all of the regional sports networks' games produced in HD -- including MLB, NHL and NBA, and the more than 110 NFL games DIRECTV will broadcast in HD this fall, we'll offer fans the best selection of HD sports programming available anywhere."

Customers who live within the RSN team territory and the spot beam area will also be required to have the H20 (MPEG4 compatible) HD receiver along with a five LNB dish to receive the RSN's HD programming. The HD games will be available on viewer channel 96 or 97 in each market, and the 24/7 RSNs will be seen on a separate channel that will have the same viewer channel number as their standard definition feed. For customers outside the spot beam, select HD games may be available on channel 95.

Customers can visit DIRECTV.com to determine if they are within the team territory and spot beam and can receive the games.

About DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc. is the nation's leading digital television service provider with more than 15.4 million customers. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV (NYSETV - News) is a world-leading provider of digital multichannel television entertainment. DIRECTV is approximately 38 percent owned by News Corporation.


----------



## Questioner (Mar 31, 2006)

If nesn isn't turned on july 18th, I will be majorly angry after july 1st went by the boards


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Dang you are fast... I just got my email on it a few moments ago.


----------



## HockeyKat (Jul 5, 2006)

> On July 18, HD MLB games from YES Network (Yankees) and FSN Southwest (Rangers HD games will be seen only in the Dallas DMA) will be available, as well as a continuous 24/7 HD feed from NESN HD (Red Sox). In August DIRECTV will deliver HD MLB games from SportsNet New York (Mets), as well as continuous 24/7 HD feeds from Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic HD (Orioles) and Comcast SportsNet Chicago HDTV (Cubs, White Sox).


:dance01: :joy:


----------



## adgreer (Jul 2, 2006)

I have one question I went to the d* site to see if I qualify for the rsn in hd like the press release says and I can't find anything anywhere on the D* website that allows me to see if I qualify? Anybody know how to find out?


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

adgreer said:


> I have one question I went to the d* site to see if I qualify for the rsn in hd like the press release says and I can't find anything anywhere on the D* website that allows me to see if I qualify? Anybody know how to find out?


Call 1-800-494-4388 and ask to have the RSN tool and see if you qualify.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

This is great, but what about the people in the rest of the country that would like to be able to watch these games in HD as well? Will these HD feeds be available one day on a conus beam when they get the sats up next year?

Thanks


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hopefully E* will take the hint soon and do the same..... They've been gloating about being the HD leader and this is the first major deficiency they have now on the programming front....


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

> Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic HD (Orioles)


Yeah, for 2 whole months until the Os leave CSN for MASN in 2007 which as far as I know isn't in HD at all anywhere. Since I dont care about Wizards and Capitals, Im certainly not giving up my HD Tivo for 2 months of Os home games in HD. Hopefully, MASN will be in HD next year and D* will carry it.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Marvin said:


> Yeah, for 2 whole months until the Os leave CSN for MASN in 2007 which as far as I know isn't in HD at all anywhere. Since I dont care about Wizards and Capitals, Im certainly not giving up my HD Tivo for 2 months of Os home games in HD. Hopefully, MASN will be in HD next year and D* will carry it.


MASN has said it might be HD in 2007.


----------



## RedskinsForever (Jun 6, 2006)

I Don't understand this. If you live in one of these regions, you'll get the HD feed even when it is blacked out? For example, I live in the philthadelphia and don't subscribe to comcrap......so no flyers, sixers or phillies for me. So what am I going to get?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sadly... Nothing

Comcast has frozen the Philly market out of other providers.


----------



## RedskinsForever (Jun 6, 2006)

It figures. As long as they have NOTHING to do with the NFL......I'll get by just fine.


----------



## RedskinsForever (Jun 6, 2006)

actually it is pretty consistent with the corruption that goes on in the city.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

While I'm not going to complain about this, it's still so frustrating that you can't get out of market HD MLB games unless "_For customers outside the spot beam, select HD games may be available on channel 95._

I mean, how vague is that. I'll tell you: if they broadcast the EI games in HD according to the feed, I'd upgrade now. Without it, a Yankee fan living in New Hampshire doesn't care about seeing the Sox in HD (unless they're losing, of course).

Does anyone know if that's a DirecTV issue or an EI issue (so do people on cable systems have the same problem?)


----------



## SG24 (Jul 13, 2006)

DonCorleone said:


> While I'm not going to complain about this, it's still so frustrating that you can't get out of market HD MLB games unless "_For customers outside the spot beam, select HD games may be available on channel 95._
> 
> I mean, how vague is that. I'll tell you: if they broadcast the EI games in HD according to the feed, I'd upgrade now. Without it, a Yankee fan living in New Hampshire doesn't care about seeing the Sox in HD (unless they're losing, of course).
> 
> Does anyone know if that's a DirecTV issue or an EI issue (so do people on cable systems have the same problem?)


I don't know if it's just coincedence, but I asked about YESHD after setting up with HD (about 3 weeks ago) and was informed of the RSN rules and all that and to look for select games on channels 94-97. Turns out I've gotten quite a few Yankees games that way over the last couple weeks. I think I saw every game in HD last week. I jumped ahead and noticed Friday's game not on down there, but yesterday it wasn't on the MLBEI schedule either and it's there tonight, so hopefully I'll get something at least.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

DonCorleone said:


> While I'm not going to complain about this, it's still so frustrating that you can't get out of market HD MLB games unless "_For customers outside the spot beam, select HD games may be available on channel 95._
> 
> I mean, how vague is that. I'll tell you: if they broadcast the EI games in HD according to the feed, I'd upgrade now. Without it, a Yankee fan living in New Hampshire doesn't care about seeing the Sox in HD (unless they're losing, of course).
> 
> Does anyone know if that's a DirecTV issue or an EI issue (so do people on cable systems have the same problem?)


I want to know if they'll have all the HD games on conus once the new sats get up next year. We pay alot of money for these sport packs and it would be nice to get all the games in HD.


----------



## adgreer (Jul 2, 2006)

I still have the same question I live in the dma for fsn southwest will I get the hd with the right equipt? D* says I will you think I really will?


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

adgreer said:


> I have one question I went to the d* site to see if I qualify for the rsn in hd like the press release says and I can't find anything anywhere on the D* website that allows me to see if I qualify? Anybody know how to find out?


You can get the RSN STATIONS free of charge but you must have the 5lnb
dish with a HD receiver such as the H20 or the the HD DVR 210-50...these
channels are right below the HD CHANNELS ..will be channel 96 or 97 as no
charge for these 2 HD as they are only spot beamed at certain times to certain
states...see article elsewhere here...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cmoss5 said:


> HD DVR 210-50




What is the HD DVR 210-50 ?

Right now, there is no HD-DVR that can see the MPEG-4 streams


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

cmoss5 said:


> the HD DVR 210-50


If he meant the HR10-250, as Earl said, that will not pick up the HD version of the RSNs.


----------



## PSalazar83 (Jul 15, 2006)

So if you have a 3-LNB dish you're forced to upgrade to the 5-LNB to get the RSNs in HD? How much is THAT going to cost? I just got this dish a year ago.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

PSalazar83 said:


> So if you have a 3-LNB dish you're forced to upgrade to the 5-LNB to get the RSNs in HD? How much is THAT going to cost? I just got this dish a year ago.


Yes, and you'll need an MPEG4 receiver to watch them as well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As for "cost".. depends a lot on your history as a customer, and the CSR you get. My neighbor just got the AT9 as a free upgrade.


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

PSalazar83 said:


> So if you have a 3-LNB dish you're forced to upgrade to the 5-LNB to get the RSNs in HD? How much is THAT going to cost? I just got this dish a year ago.


I have a feeling that DirecTV is going to be doing a lot of free upgrades because of the new HD RSNs.


----------



## LeoGetz (Jan 24, 2006)

I live in the Boston area and I get the HD package now and I have the new 5 lnb dish with the crappy..I mean MPEG 4 rec. Will I just wake up tomorrow and channel 623 will now be in HD....It says "and the 24/7 RSNs will be seen on a separate channel that will have the same viewer channel number as their standard definition feed"..Oh will still have lip sync issues like I still get with the local....oh wait that is not ment of this thread....sorry


----------



## HockeyKat (Jul 5, 2006)

Is there a date in August for the Baltimore CSN change, or is it just 'August sometime' right now?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There hasn't been a specific date yet...
Just "August"


----------



## HockeyKat (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok, cool. I'll just keep an eye on this place for more info.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Paulie, like your avatar!!

My son just reported to me that NESNHD is up!! Chnl 623!! Told him to delete the SD chnl from the guide! we'll see how that goes!!


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

iceman2a said:


> Paulie, like your avatar!!
> 
> My son just reported to me that NESNHD is up!! Chnl 623!! Told him to delete the SD chnl from the guide! we'll see how that goes!!


Connecticut subscribers will not be getting any HD RSNs.  I should get rid of my avatar.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

PaulieORF said:


> Connecticut subscribers will not be getting any HD RSNs.  I should get rid of my avatar.


That sucks  Do you get NESN SD?
Unless it's an issue with "spot beam"??


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

iceman2a said:


> That sucks  Do you get NESN SD?
> Unless it's an issue with "spot beam"??


Yup. I get NESN, FSN New England, YES, SNY, and FSN New York all in SD as part of my Total Choice package.


----------



## SG24 (Jul 13, 2006)

PaulieORF said:


> Connecticut subscribers will not be getting any HD RSNs.  I should get rid of my avatar.


That must go for Western MA subscribers as well. No NESN HD on Channel 623 for me. Hell I'm not a Red Sox fan (ahem) but I want all the HD I can get.

1/2 hour to Hartford, 1.5 hours to Boston, 1.5 hours to Albany.

Guess I'm in friggin no man's land.


----------



## wyatt9696 (Jun 27, 2006)

PaulieORF said:


> Yup. I get NESN, FSN New England, YES, SNY, and FSN New York all in SD as part of my Total Choice package.


Paulie, when I moved I lost all the CT rsn's that we got with the expection of NESN and FSNE, how were you able to keep all the others? Man, I just love that NESN HD. Could never watch it in SD again.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

wyatt9696 said:


> Paulie, when I moved I lost all the CT rsn's that we got with the expection of NESN and FSNE, how were you able to keep all the others? Man, I just love that NESN HD. Could never watch it in SD again.


If you "moved" to Boston then you won't have the New York RSN's that you would have in CT. Price you pay I guess.


----------



## elvisisded (May 7, 2006)

Can anyone confirm if the the LA area spot beams are up and working? I currently have the 3 lnb dish, but am anxious to waste my time watching the Dodgers and Angels in HD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sdlevi27 (Sep 20, 2004)

Did anyone else notice issues with the video last night? Especially from the center field camera it looked like the game was in slow motion or more "film like". On Comcast the picture was much smoother. I reset my H20 a few times but still had the issue.


----------



## dogger01 (May 24, 2004)

I had the same issue. The picture was great when they were standing still but when any action happened it looked like you were streaming from the internet. I especially noticed it when the pitcher made his delivery. I think DTV needs to do some tweeking but I'm not going to complain (yet) becuase I am happy to finally get the Sox and Bruins (even though they suck) in HD.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

elvisisded said:


> Can anyone confirm if the the LA area spot beams are up and working? I currently have the 3 lnb dish, but am anxious to waste my time watching the Dodgers and Angels in HD. Thanks in advance.


Well you're out of luck. You need a 5 LNB dish and an MPEG4 capable receiver (only the H20 currently). It's in the press release.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

sdlevi27 said:


> Did anyone else notice issues with the video last night? Especially from the center field camera it looked like the game was in slow motion or more "film like". On Comcast the picture was much smoother. I reset my H20 a few times but still had the issue.


Yes, I and everyone else watching noticed, but it was only the center field camera, so i figured it was the source! All other cameras looked ok !

I don't think HD can make the Bruins look good, but hockey in HD, (done right) looks great!!


----------



## elvisisded (May 7, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Well you're out of luck. You need a 5 LNB dish and an MPEG4 capable receiver (only the H20 currently). It's in the press release.


Yes. I am aware of that. If I had the 5 lnb dish and the H20 I wouldn't be asking.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

dogger01 said:


> I had the same issue. The picture was great when they were standing still but when any action happened it looked like you were streaming from the internet. I especially noticed it when the pitcher made his delivery. I think DTV needs to do some tweeking but I'm not going to complain (yet) becuase I am happy to finally get the Sox and Bruins (even though they suck) in HD.


I have the same issue with Sports Time Ohio and our local NBC affiliate everything looks filmed or streamed.


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

wyatt9696 said:


> Paulie, when I moved I lost all the CT rsn's that we got with the expection of NESN and FSNE, how were you able to keep all the others? Man, I just love that NESN HD. Could never watch it in SD again.


When I made that post, I had yet to "move" to Boston. I have since "moved" back to Connecticut because noone in my house was happy about losing the CT locals. But, for the brief time that I "lived" in Boston, I still got all the MLB games as a result of being an MLB Extra Innings subscriber.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ok here is a good question I hope. I live in Carterville IL WAY south of chicago. It's 80 miles south of STL. I get Fox Sports Midwest and Comcast sportsnet chicago. I know FSMW isn't going to be up in august but CSNC is going to be. I don't consider myself to be in the "chicago sports" area because were like 250 miles away lol. However I get all the NBA and MLB games CSNC airs. When there is a whitesox game on CSNC and on ESPN the ESPN one is blacked out and I get the CSNC feed. So what do you think the chances are of me getting CSNC Hd even though I'm 250 miles away?????


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

elvisisded said:


> Can anyone confirm if the the LA area spot beams are up and working? I currently have the 3 lnb dish, but am anxious to waste my time watching the Dodgers and Angels in HD. Thanks in advance.


Yes, they are working. A few Dog games and only 1 Angel game has been on channel 96.

What I don't understand is why FSW broadcasts so few games in HD. I have a list of Angel home games and *every single one* has an HD capable truck (the 10HDX) assigned. What the hell is their problem?


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

generalpatton78 said:


> Ok here is a good question I hope. I live in Carterville IL WAY south of chicago. It's 80 miles south of STL. I get Fox Sports Midwest and Comcast sportsnet chicago. I know FSMW isn't going to be up in august but CSNC is going to be. I don't consider myself to be in the "chicago sports" area because were like 250 miles away lol. However I get all the NBA and MLB games CSNC airs. When there is a whitesox game on CSNC and on ESPN the ESPN one is blacked out and I get the CSNC feed. So what do you think the chances are of me getting CSNC Hd even though I'm 250 miles away?????


Do you get Chicago HD locals via D*? If you don't, you _*probably*_ won't get the HD feed!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

generalpatton78 said:


> Ok here is a good question I hope. I live in Carterville IL WAY south of chicago. It's 80 miles south of STL. I get Fox Sports Midwest and Comcast sportsnet chicago. I know FSMW isn't going to be up in august but CSNC is going to be. I don't consider myself to be in the "chicago sports" area because were like 250 miles away lol. However I get all the NBA and MLB games CSNC airs. When there is a whitesox game on CSNC and on ESPN the ESPN one is blacked out and I get the CSNC feed. So what do you think the chances are of me getting CSNC Hd even though I'm 250 miles away?????


I don't think you will get it. I am pretty close to you and the only RSN I get is Fox Sports Midwest. Do you get CSNC on Directv? If so how?


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

mhayes70 said:


> I don't think you will get it. I am pretty close to you and the only RSN I get is Fox Sports Midwest. Do you get CSNC on Directv? If so how?


Yes I get CSNC as a sports net local. I didn't ask for it or anything it was just given as a local RSN from D*. I'd also point out that if you don't get local chicago OTA channels shouldn't matter when determining if you get local RSN. I don't get STL locals (I get PAD the 79 or 80th market) and I've always gotten FSMW and expect to get FSMW when it finally goes HD.

There has always been a little bit of history of our area getting chicago programing. A few years back a cable company removed WGN and everybody went nuts because they wanted there Bulls and Cubs games. i guess I just feel like if I'm good enough to get the SD channel and be blacked out of games that's on ESPN then I better be offered CSNC in HD when it's available.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Haven't heard any chat on here in a while. 

I'm just curious to know how the picture looks on these HD RSN's, and if anyone in California has them with the new HR20 yet?

Thanks.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Haven't heard any chat on here in a while.
> 
> I'm just curious to know how the picture looks on these HD RSN's, and if anyone in California has them with the new HR20 yet?
> 
> Thanks.


I've only watched one HD RSN game so far (if the Mariners could win once in a while it might be different) but the picture quality was excellent on my H20-600.


----------



## NYHeel (Aug 21, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what the HD RSN situation is in the New York City area. I know I need the new DVR to see them but I was trying to figure out if it's worth going to get one. I know I currently get some YES Yankees games in HD on channel 95 but I don't really care since I'm not a Yankees fan. What about the Mets games on SNY? Are those in HD? What about the other RSNs?


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I am not sure why but I watched the SF Giants game on channel 95 this past weekend (FoxSports Bay Area).

I have the HR10-250.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

As long as you're in NY, you should get all SNY/YES HD broadcasts...that's what this thread is about.



NYHeel said:


> Can anyone tell me what the HD RSN situation is in the New York City area. I know I need the new DVR to see them but I was trying to figure out if it's worth going to get one. I know I currently get some YES Yankees games in HD on channel 95 but I don't really care since I'm not a Yankees fan. What about the Mets games on SNY? Are those in HD? What about the other RSNs?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

DonCorleone said:


> As long as you're in NY, you should get all SNY/YES HD broadcasts...that's what this thread is about.


You might want to narrow that down to NYC area for SNY-HD.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Is anyone else in Atlanta getting tonights (or last nights) Braves game in HD from Turner South? Neither game has been on channel 96.


----------



## sportzfan76 (Aug 29, 2006)

Help !

I live in RI. Direct Tv HD customer. I currently have a 3 Lnb dish with Sony Sat HD 300 tuner. I receive the Providence/Boston locals OTA. 

In order for me to receive NESN in HD I am informed that I require a 5 Lnb dish. Fine. Will my tuner now become obsolete? What other equipment changes if any will I require ? What channel will I view NESN HD on ?


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

sportzfan76 said:


> Help !
> 
> I live in RI. Direct Tv HD customer. I currently have a 3 Lnb dish with Sony Sat HD 300 tuner. I receive the Providence/Boston locals OTA.
> 
> In order for me to receive NESN in HD I am informed that I require a 5 Lnb dish. Fine. Will my tuner now become obsolete? What other equipment changes if any will I require ? What channel will I view NESN HD on ?


Yes you will need the new AT9 MPEG4 capable dish and the new H20 HD receiver to receive HD locals and RSN HD feeds from D*. Just call D* and tell them you want to upgrade your equipment to the above and they will replace it with little ($99) or no cost (Free). NOTE: In upgrading your equipment you need to know 2 things:

*1.* You will be required to enter a new 2 year agreement with D*.
*2.* Upon activation of the upgraded equipment you will no longer own your HD receiver but will be leasing it. If you terminate you service before or after the 2 year term, you will be required to send it back to D*!!!


----------



## tase2 (Nov 19, 2004)

sportzfan76 said:


> Help !
> 
> I live in RI. Direct Tv HD customer. I currently have a 3 Lnb dish with Sony Sat HD 300 tuner. I receive the Providence/Boston locals OTA.
> 
> In order for me to receive NESN in HD I am informed that I require a 5 Lnb dish. Fine. Will my tuner now become obsolete? What other equipment changes if any will I require ? What channel will I view NESN HD on ?


While not 100% positive, I believe that even after you switch to AT9 5LNB Dish, you will not receive the spot beam needed to receive NESN HD.

There are many folks whole live near Boston and do not receive NESN HD. I believe the cure for this calls for a "move" to Boston.


----------



## JohnMav (Aug 24, 2006)

Don't worry NESN HD is unwatchable in both quality of the picture and content


----------



## sportzfan76 (Aug 29, 2006)

> While not 100% positive, I believe that even after you switch to AT9 5LNB Dish, you will not receive the spot beam needed to receive NESN HD.
> 
> There are many folks whole live near Boston and do not receive NESN HD. I believe the cure for this calls for a "move" to Boston.


Can you be more specific on the problem(s) ? D* advised this would work.


----------



## tase2 (Nov 19, 2004)

sportzfan76 said:


> Can you be more specific on the problem(s) ? D* advised this would work.


All info come from http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=683293

Quote:
Originally Posted by wyatt9696
Doe's anyone know if Fall River MA is within the Boston local DMA? My brother inlaw lives there. I just might "move" in with him.

Fall River is considered part of the Providence, RI market. No NESN HD there.

I spoke to someone at the office of the President at DirecTV. She seemed to either be knowledgeable, or at least have more information available to her. She said that they only made it available to the immediate Boston area. I told her about my conversation with my contact at NESN, as well as about all the CSRs telling everyone in CT that they'd be getting NESN HD today. She tried to tell me that the signal that the Boston spotbeam is on does not reach Connecticut. I then told her about someone I know (actually from this forum) who changed their address to Boston, and now gets NESN HD in Connecticut, just to show her that it's not "technically impossible" like DirecTV told NESN. I told her about all the angry subscribers in Connecticut, and about how many are considering leaving DirecTV for cable over this. She then opened up a little further and said that it may not necessarily be a technical issue, but could have been a decision not to include Connecticut. I asked her if she saw them adding NESN HD in CT at all before the end of baseball season, and she said no, probably not available in Connecticut until the new satellites go up next year.

She then told me that she would do me a favor and send along a note to someone who matters, about the angry subscribers in Connecticut.

Some of them do get it!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by PaulieORF
They just don't get it...

Here is the reply that I received from DirecTV after sending them an email with my frustration about not receiving NESN HD in CT:

Thanks for asking about NESN in HD. While we do carry NESN in HD in certain parts of their coverage area, we cannot provide NESN in HD to you because our HD satellite "spot beam" doesn't quite reach your area. I apologize that you were told you would be able to receive NESN in HD, however, it turns out that you are not currently in the coverage area.

Some background:
We deliver NESN's HD feed to the coverage area using the same technology we use to deliver local channels to the Boston area. This technology is known as a satellite spot beam and it covers the areas immediately around the city like a spotlight. In zip codes near the outer edges of a "spot beam," we aren't able to offer local channels or NESN in HD because there is a possibility that another satellite spot beam will overlap and cause interference. As a result, even though you do live within the NESN local coverage area, you live in a zip code where we are not able to deliver it to you. I'm sorry for any inconvenience

We're in the process of expanding our HD offerings and, as we gain more capability to broaden the coverage of the territory, we will do so and expect to continue expansion of these HD offerings in 2007.

I hope this does not confuse you more than help you, but bottom line:

If you currently receive Boston Local channels off the SAT, and are eligible to receive Boston Local HD channels off the SAT, then you will reive NESN HD.

The other option is to "move"


----------



## sdlevi27 (Sep 20, 2004)

JohnMav said:


> Don't worry NESN HD is unwatchable in both quality of the picture and content


I've called multiple times to report this for the Boston HD locals and NESN HD and each time D* has responded that no one has reported this and it's been escilated. It's been almost a month now and these channels are unwatchable. Does anyone know if D* is actually doing anything to acknowledge this problem?


----------



## JohnMav (Aug 24, 2006)

sdlevi27 said:


> I've called multiple times to report this for the Boston HD locals and NESN HD and each time D* has responded that no one has reported this and it's been escilated. It's been almost a month now and these channels are unwatchable. Does anyone know if D* is actually doing anything to acknowledge this problem?


Well, either they're lying to you or they don't have a way to gather their complaints as I have had techs to my house 3 times to try to "solve" the problem... My last call to retention led me to a "Senior" tech who basically said that all their MPEG4 stuff is not up to par except for LA and NY and they are working on it.....retention did take $ off of my monthly bill.....but, man, why make a big deal about the deployment of an RSN and then have it unwatchable!

This doesn't bode well for the quality of next years MPEG4 expansion.


----------

